# how to place psu fo more efficient cooling.......



## zacfx05 (Dec 16, 2011)

hi frnds

for a bottom mounted cabby, which way is better to to place the psu.
fan facing upward (sucking air from cabby and blowing out )or fan facing bottom(sucking air from outside and blowing it in)....

or both setups are equal....i read some where that placing the psu fan facing bottom will make psu little more cooler and blows cool air to the mb+gcard....


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2011)

Blowing it in?? Which psu are you using?


----------



## zacfx05 (Dec 16, 2011)

^^  *forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=354472

some moders do ths to make the fan act as exhaust

*www.tomshardware.com/forum/262868-28-facing



The Sorcerer said:


> Blowing it in?? Which psu are you using?



sry its was a mistake wht i meant to ask is in the above link


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

from tomshardware link you posted & a good one:


> And put ice cubes on incandescent bulbs to prolong their life.
> 
> Temperatures are ideal for electronics even if it is too warm to handle. Electronics only get too hot when you touch it and leave skin. This is an argument over trivial single digit degrees when destructive temperatures must exceed hundreds.
> 
> ...


----------

